# Termination notice with NO Reason



## dvm (Jun 15, 2016)

I work in RAK Free zone as a Sales manager and my 2 yr limited contract ends on 5th Jan 2017. I have received a "Termination of Service" notice today saying that my last day is 30th June. The notice says "as per verbal discussions with xxx, the three months notice expires on 30th June which is my last working day" The letter further asks me to settle the dues with the HR. There is NO REASON mentioned in the termination notice. According to the employment contract the notice should have been 2 months but the letter says 3 months notice. My question: 
1. is a verbal discussion treated as a formal notice? The verbal discussion only mentioned " If we dont get an order by June, it will be difficult to sustain the salaries" What can be termed as a formal notice?
2. Am I eligible for a 3 months salary as per the RAK FZE rules?
3. Should I be given a 2 months FORMAL notice? 
4. Can the employer apply a ban on me for 1 yr or what ever?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

dvm said:


> I work in RAK Free zone as a Sales manager and my 2 yr limited contract ends on 5th Jan 2017. I have received a "Termination of Service" notice today saying that my last day is 30th June. The notice says "as per verbal discussions with xxx, the three months notice expires on 30th June which is my last working day" The letter further asks me to settle the dues with the HR. There is NO REASON mentioned in the termination notice. According to the employment contract the notice should have been 2 months but the letter says 3 months notice. My question:
> 1. is a verbal discussion treated as a formal notice? The verbal discussion only mentioned " If we dont get an order by June, it will be difficult to sustain the salaries" What can be termed as a formal notice?
> 2. Am I eligible for a 3 months salary as per the RAK FZE rules?
> 3. Should I be given a 2 months FORMAL notice?
> 4. Can the employer apply a ban on me for 1 yr or what ever?


I'm not familiar with RAK freezone but it does sound dodgy, I'm pretty sure any 'notice' would need to be in writing and acknowledged by you. First thing to do is probably consult the FZ labour or customer service office.


----------

